
Boycott docker - lelf
http://www.boycottdocker.org/
======
TZer0
"Software developers forced to vendor lock-in their software, forced to make
it workable under strict restrictions like single process per container."

This is very incorrect. You can run as many processes as you'd like inside a
docker, but it was made with the intention of running a single one.

------
mikewhy
> Security. Never heard of it > No authentication at all. Just trust Docker
> Hub.

or ... run your own registry like you would for internal gems or other similar
things?

FUD harder, article

------
ledzep2
As far as I know, running sshd in docker is totally possible and there's a
tool called docker-enter which would make things even easier.

~~~
amouat
Yeah, the author's main argument seems to be you can only run one process in a
Docker container, which is utterly false.

It's fair to say it's idiomatic to run one process per container, but it's
definitely not the only way and it's common to find multi-process containers.

------
SlipperySlope
An ant stopping a highway roller ...

